# People who don't test well



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

I feel like I am the small part of the population, who struggles with exams, but when it comes to course work I can do it without any problem. When it comes to exams, I either remember or I don't, which gives me average results in the exam. I have tried colours, memo's around my room I can look at so maybe it will get stuck in my subconscious, rewriting it out, talking to a person about it or even reading.

Is there a good way to study for those who suck at pretty much every technique of remembering?


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't think that you are a minority, many people struggle with exams. I guess one of the key things is to use a "spaced study" strategy, which basically means rather than studying in one big chunk, as in cramming, study the material continually throughout the semester. This continual study imprints the material more strongly in your mind than massed practice such as cramming. Also don't just try and memorize the material, elaborate on it. The best way to elaborate is to write it out in your own words, don't just copy it verbatim. Also notice connections and differences between it and what you have previously learnt. The more you elaborate, the more connections are made in your mind and the easier it is to recall the information. Also try and make your study as similar to what you will experience in the exam as possible, so if the exam will consist of short answer questions, practice writing short answers, if it will be an essay, practice writing essays. Sorry if you have already tried these techniques.


----------



## Paragon (Mar 15, 2011)

If you're talking about the major standardized tests written by the CollegeBoard and the ACT company, they're pretty predictable; they're the same structure every single time with the same amount of questions and the same material, and the essay topics are usually about schoolwork or some esoteric quote. 

Study the basic structure and know what to expect, at least.

If you really need help content wise, and if you're willing to put a small dent in your wallet, Princeton Review and Kaplan usually have good test prep material.

Also, read a lot. For pleasure. It helps.

For school exams:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mnemonic


----------



## Clear (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm terrible at memorization, so I think I can relate a bit. I wish there was some sort of universal fix for remembering things, but if there is, I don't know about it... Here's what I do:

1.) If you can, don't memorize it as much as understand why it is that way. Learn how to derive it from other thing's you've learned. Of course, this is more applicable when it comes to math/science... Names and dates don't really tend to work that way. Maybe historical events on a more general scale (cause and effect).

2.) Make a review sheet (or several), summarizing all the major topics you need to know into one big reference guide. This kills two birds with one stone: not only can you use this to study, but the process of making it will help cement everything into your memory. It's kind of a pain to do, but worth it from my experience.

3.) For raw memorization (specific names and dates, theories, empirical equations, etc.), lots of repetition. Write things down in columns and fold the paper to hide some of them, then test yourself over and over until you can remember all entries. Or maybe even flash cards, but those are sometimes too tedious to make compared to a sheet.

4.) Read your study guide over once or twice right before going to sleep, and right when you wake up. Sleep helps consolidate memory, so use the opportunity to your advantage.

5.) For study motivation: chocolate chips! A few chips for each successful run-through of the material, or paragraph written, or whatever.  This can apply to pretty much any method of studying and any bite-sized food. Works best when you're not ravenously hungry, otherwise the priority may shift from studying to food.

6.) For staying awake: Well, in addition the obvious option of caffeine, munching on something light will help trick your body into thinking it should stay awake. An occasional power-nap doesn't hurt either, but you should probably not exceed 20 minutes. I don't memorize as well when I'm sleepy, so it's not out of the question to throw in the flag and get up early the next morning instead of studying even later into the night.

I don't know if these will help or not, but I hope they at least give you some ideas. Good luck.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Clear said:


> I'm terrible at memorization, so I think I can relate a bit. I wish there was some sort of universal fix for remembering things, but if there is, I don't know about it... Here's what I do:
> 
> 1.) If you can, don't memorize it as much as understand why it is that way. Learn how to derive it from other thing's you've learned. Of course, this is more applicable when it comes to math/science... Names and dates don't really tend to work that way. Maybe historical events on a more general scale (cause and effect).
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I will try some of these.


----------

